# Windows slow on brand new machine



## Anticycle (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just got a new ASUS ultrabook (this week) that should be quite fast given the config (see config at the bottom). It is very fast indeed for internet browsing, video games etc, *except all windows related tasks*. Main examples:

- Opening a new folder can take 10 to 20 seconds
- Opening windows settings takes approx 15 seconds
- Opening a picture (!) takes approx 15 seconds and can make the computer freeze for a while

Something else I noticed: when I want to check windows updates, it doesn't seem to find any, but it doesn't tell me this; instead it just *keeps looking for updates* without ever ending.

Also as I said everything not windows related is very fast, I can open 30 tabs on chrome without any problem etc.

My suspects : 
- A virus (after a week only??)
- Some of the stuff ASUS installs by default on their machines

Any help appreciated 

My config:

Brand: ASUS Zenbook UX302LG
OS: Windows 8 Pro
Processor: Intel® Core i7 4500U Processor
Memory: DDR3L 1600 MHz SDRAM, 8 G
Graphic: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 730M 2GB DDR3 VRAM
Storage: 750GB HDD With 16G SSD
Antivirus: McAfee (installed by default, will change it asap)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Antivirus: McAfee (installed by default, will change it asap)


After you uninstall McAfee, make sure to download and save and then run its removal tool.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/mcafee_consumer_product_removal_tool.html

It's designed to find and remove the leftover file/registry "debris" from the uninstall.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anticycle said:


> My suspects :
> - A virus (after a week only??)
> - Some of the stuff ASUS installs by default on their machines


The presence of malware on the machine mostly depends on you -- have you visited any sites/done anything in the past week that warrants that worry?

The stuff that ASUS installs by default on their machines does sound more likely to me.

Let's see this.

*MsConfig*

Press and hold the *Windows button* + *R* on your keyboard.
In the Run box, type *MSCONFIG* and hit Enter. 
Click the "Startup" tab.
Write down only the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.
If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.
Submit those names here in a vertical list.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In case any one does chime in about malware, please be aware of the following.

*Malware Removal Restrictions*

Only Malware Removal Specialists







, Malware Removal Trainees







, and Trusted Advisors







are allowed to assist with malware removal of any kind.

If anyone without these designations offers advice on malware removal do *not* follow them, and report their post.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you checked to make sure that the system is really seeing 8 GB memory? If some of the chips are loose (or defective) and you are actually running with 2 GB that may be the issue.


----------



## Anticycle (Jun 24, 2014)

Uninstalling McAffee now. And for the start ups, here is the list:

ASUS Product Register Program
ASUSWSLoader.exe
Btmshellex (2)
Dropbox
Google Chrome (7)
HD Audio Background Process
hkcmd Module
igfxTray Module
Intel(R) Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework LPM Policy Service Helper
Java(TM) Update Scheduler
McAfee Sceurity Center (2)
Realtek HD Audio Manager
Spotify (6)

As for the malware, when I first started the computer I accidentally installed a version of chrome packed with bloatware (incredibly, the first link you get when you look for "chrome" in bing is a fake google chrome website!)
As soon as I realised my mistake I immediately did a factory reset, and ran malwarebytes afterwards. I didn't check for any rootkit though as I thought it might be overkill but maybe not after all...

@TerryNet: that's smart, but I checked and there are 8GB in the performances tab (rarely more than 4 used)

Thanks a lot for your help, much appreciated!


----------

